# Mondklamms mächtige Mob-Masse



## Yldrasson (18. Februar 2009)

Einen schönen guten Tag wünsche ich, liebe RoM-Community! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bestimmt sie die meisten von euch schon einmal in der Höhle von Moongorge, bzw. Mondklamm gewesen.
(Ich rede von der Höhle mit den ganzen Molchen. ^^ )
Und sicherlich haben einige von euch dort auch schon die Instanz besucht, um die Quest abzuschließen, für die man die Brustrüstung des Lorgar-Sets bekommt. (Tut mir leid, ich habe tatsächlich vergessen, wie sie heißt...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Nun, der Ablauf der Instanz ist relativ simpel. Ein Gang, ein Boss am Ende - und so genannte "Trash-Mobs" dazwischen. Das ist ja der typische Aufbau einer Instanz.
Aber... die Masse an kleinen Mobs, die zwischen dem Instanz-Eingang und dem Boss steht - so etwas habe ich, in dieser Form, wirklich noch nie erlebt.
Ich möchte im Folgenden kurz den Ablauf meines ersten Besuches in dieser Instanz schildern.

Wir waren eine 4 - Mann Gruppe und alle im Levelbereich 10 - 12. Guter Dinge betraten wir die Instanz.
Eine wirklich schön gestaltete Instanz, das muss man sagen.
Wir laufen also los und es dauert nicht lange, bis wir den ersten Mobs begegnen.
Schnell sind sie gelegt, es war nicht einmal nötig, dass ich auch nur einen Heilzauber auf meine Gruppe hätte sprechen müssen.
Doch es kamen mehr... und mehr... und mehr... und... na, ihr wisst schon.
Unser Tank bekam langsam Probleme, so heilte ich ihn vorsichtig mit einem HoT.
Sekundenbruchteile später wurde ich von allem, was nicht bei Drei auf den Bäumen war, angegriffen.
Der Krieger hatte zwar sein Bestes gegeben, doch zwei Dutzend Mobs lassen sich nunmal nicht wirklich tanken - meine Heilaggro erledigte den Rest.
Naja... Wipe.

Aber egal, nächster Versuch!
Die anderen waren noch nicht da, ich betrete schon mal die Instanz - und stehe inmitten einer Horde von mehr als 30 Mobs.
Ich konnte eben noch so meinen Wellenschild aktivieren, welchen sie mir jedoch schneller wegrissen, als ich gucken konnte.
Auf halbem Weg zum Instanzportal verreckte ich. 
Nun schrieb unser Krieger im Gruppenchat: "Wow, was war DAS denn? Oo"
Bevor ich antworten konnte, hatte er die Instanz bereits betreten und lag fast genau so schnell wie ich im Staub.

Am Ende hatten wir dann tatsächlich einen Plan:
Wir sind reingerannt, haben ein, zwei Mobs getötet und sind dann wieder hinausgelaufen, um uns zu regenerieren.
So hätten wir an der Instanz wohl auch noch ein, zwei Stunden genabbert, wenn uns nicht ein netter Level 47 Priester gebufft hätte.
Mit gut doppelt so vielen Lebenspunkten und einem Dreifachen der Angriffskraft stürzten wir uns in die Instanz und überlebten knapp.
Doch es kamen immer und immer mehr Mobs.
Schließlich gaben wir es auf, sie alle töten zu wollen und schlichen uns an der Wand entlang zum Endboss.

Tjaja... der Endboss...
Ich stelle mich schon auf einen fordernden Kampf ein, einen Finger auf der DoT, einen auf der Hot-Taste...
Da haut unser Ritter einmal drauf und schon liegt der Kerl am Boden!

Ich war schon ziemlich erstaunt. Es gibt zwar genug Beispiele, in denen der Trash stärker ist, als der Boss - aber so extrem ist mir das noch nie passiert.
Auf dem Rückweg bemerkten wir dann freudig, dass die Anzahl der Mobs nicht wieder ins Unendliche wuchs und so erlegten wir auch sie.

Ich muss sagen, mir hat diese Instanz wirklich, wirklich Spaß gemacht. Sie wirkt wie eine schier unüberwindbare Herausforderung - dann läuft man einfach zum Boss durch, guckt diesen Schief an und schon ist die Sache im Blei.

Was haltet ihr von dieser Instanz? Hat sie euch auch Spaß gemacht? Findet ihr das Konzept gut/unterhaltsam/lustig oder doch eher schlecht und nervig?
Oder denkt ihr, dass das Ganze ein Bug ist?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG
Yldrasson


----------



## Xytazia (19. Februar 2009)

Es gibt eine ganz einfache Lösung . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

durchs portal
sofort los laufen und rechts hinter die Eiswand (dann sieht euch des Kleinzeug nich)
den boss dann von hinten erledigen

und raus porten, wenn ihr zurück zum Ausgang rennt ist die Gefahr sehr gross von dem Kleinzeug ins Land der Träume geschickt zu werden


----------



## Chrizmastah (19. Februar 2009)

Fand das am Anfang auch sehr rätselhaft weil immer mehr Mobs gekommen sind =)
Naja ich finds gut so hebt sich RoM von anderen MMORPGS ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Torhall (20. Februar 2009)

Ich dachte eigentlich es wäre ein Bug das die alle zum Instanz Eingang gelatscht kommen.
Wenns keiner ist dann inst die Ini sehr simpel. Einfach an der Seite bleiben und den Trash vorbeilsannen. So kommt man ohne Propleme zum Boss.


----------



## Buldruil (21. Februar 2009)

Also ich muss sagen, ich fand diese Mini-Ini oder was auch immer^^ richtig geil. Ich kannte sie noch von der CB bin also mit lvl 10 oder so alleine reingelaufen, schnellstmöglich an der Wand entlang, meine Superzauberverkürzungsfähigkeit angeschmissen und 4 Spells später war det Viech down. Auf alle Fälle war es dort recht lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber die nächste Ini Barren Caves ist dagegen eher ein bisschen fad. Man rennt dadruch tötet 1 sone blöden Viecher und dann kommt nur ein Boss in der Ini vor. Allerdings hat der gut life.


----------



## Yldrasson (22. Februar 2009)

Buldruil schrieb:


> Mini-Ini



Der Ausdruck ist ja witzig, den merk' ich mir!^^

Bitte verzeiht mir jetzt diese dämliche Frage, aber gibt es für die 'Barren Caves' - Instanz eigentlich Quests? Ich habe bis jetzt noch keine gefunden...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Edith hat die Quest jetzt doch gefunden... >.<

LG
Yldrasson


----------



## Narschera (22. Februar 2009)

Ja es gibt ne quest die bekommt man beei Katherina ,die die ganzen kobold aufgaben gibt da alle quests machen dann kriegst quest für barren caves.


----------



## Cosmic142 (26. Februar 2009)

Die Barrens Cave quest/Instanz hab ich gestern auch gemacht aber...hab ich da irgendwas übersehen? Die Quest hat weder ne Folge noch ne Belohnung noch droppt der Boss was...für eine längere Questreihe hätte ich da schon ein bischen mehr erwartet


----------



## Yldrasson (2. März 2009)

Neben dem Boss "Anglo" gibt es ein Erzvorkommen, das du für die Quest "Optaining strange minerals" brauchst.
Du kannst auch nicht an ihm vorbei, um das Vorkommen abzubauen.
Als Priester habe ich es jedoch geschafft, ihn erst vom Mineral weg zu locken und dann, während des Abbauens den Unverwundbarkeits-Schild zu aktivieren.
Leider bin ich jedoch danach gestorben, da dieser Boss keine Anti-Exploit Funktion besitzt und mir die ganze Instanz hindurch gefolgt ist... :-/

LG
Yldrasson


----------



## Carina (10. März 2009)

Ich fand die Mondklamminstanz (Poltern in der Nacht) relativ komisch. Wir sind zu 5. rein, da keiner von denen die sie kannte etwas davon sagte, dass wir an der Wand einfach warten müssen, versuchten wir uns natürlich auch durchzuschlagen. Faktisch scheint das unmöglich zu sein, da einfach endlos neue kommen. Wir wipten natürlich, zwei verschwanden dann wortlos nachdem sie an den Gruppen erneut starben, die vor dem Eingang warteten. Also sind wir zu 3. nach einer Weile nochmal rein. Eine 20er Schurkin hat sie weggelockt vom Eingang und zusamen haben wir das Viehzeug dann vernichten können. Gott sei Dank, kamen da keine neuen mehr, also vielleicht ist die Zahl doch begrenzt. 
Der Boss.....kein Kommentar. Ich glaub ich habe nicht mal einen Schlag geschafft.

Schön finde ich die Instanz nicht gerade, aber dafür, dass es effektiv nur eine Questinstanz ist, fand ich sie jetzt auch nicht  schlecht. Nach meinem Wissen kommt ja erst noch die eigentliche Instanz am Ende der Mondklamm. Das Portal ist momentan noch unzugänglich.


----------



## Amor (11. März 2009)

Der Boss richtet sich nach den kleinsten lev in der gruppe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
minimum was ich gesehen hab war lev 8 max lev 16 lol ka was das soll 

so wie Xytazia es schreibt macht es fast jeder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## katzaa (13. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wie sich Meinungen unterscheiden koennen...

Ich fand die ganze Sache mit Moongorge eher laecherlich :/


----------



## devil2401 (16. März 2009)

Wir haben die Ini Mondklamm (Poltern in der Nacht) zu zweit gemacht ein Magier ich glaube lvl 10 und ein Ritter lvl 16 und kein problem. Ich als Krieger hab die Mob´s nieder gemacht und dann zum Boss. Lol ich fand die super so kann es immer sein.


----------



## forenacc (14. April 2009)

So lang sich die kleinen Mobs noch nicht ganz nach vorne zum Portal bewegt haben, ist das ganze kein Problem, einfach an der Wand entlang bis hinter zum Boss, der Boss stellt dabei kein großes Hinderniss da.

Haben versucht mit einer (dem Level entsprechenden) Gruppe aus 6 Leuten die kleinen Schleime einfach zu legen... wurde nichts draus.
Stellt sich die Frage ob Frogster die Instanz so geplant hat.


----------



## blacky94 (25. April 2009)

die instanz is einfach bin lvl 10 und habe es alleine geachafft, weis net wo das problem sein soll?
bin durch portal habe ein paar von den mobs gekillt (aber net alle) bin dann an der wand langelaufen habe den boss gekillt und bin zurück und habe die anderen mobs gekillt
habe gedacht das die schwerer is weil man da ja ein titel bekommt aber war für mich kein problem.
bin dort als magier und da muss man auch wissen welche fertigkeiten man einsetzen muss sonst hätte ich es auch nicht geschafft weil ein schlag von den hat mir schon fast alles abgezogen, aber es blieb bei dem eien schlag


----------



## Naryko (25. April 2009)

blacky94 schrieb:


> die instanz is einfach bin lvl 10 und habe es alleine geachafft, weis net wo das problem sein soll?
> bin durch portal habe ein paar von den mobs gekillt (aber net alle) bin dann an der wand langelaufen habe den boss gekillt und bin zurück und habe die anderen mobs gekillt
> habe gedacht das die schwerer is weil man da ja ein titel bekommt aber war für mich kein problem.
> bin dort als magier und da muss man auch wissen welche fertigkeiten man einsetzen muss sonst hätte ich es auch nicht geschafft weil ein schlag von den hat mir schon fast alles abgezogen, aber es blieb bei dem eien schlag



eigentlich ist die instanz ganz leicht^^
man braucht nur warten bis die ganzen kleinen mobs an dir vorbei sind (gegen die kämpfen brauch man nich)und dann ab den boss killen.....ich bin mit nem kumpel rein und haben uns nochn scherz erlaubt.....nachdem wir den boss gekillt haben..sind ma schnell vor haben uns in die menge mobs gestellt und entladung eingesetzt...war lustig..wie die alle auf einma auf uns los sindXD war bloß so aus lw.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yaza (3. Juni 2009)

Naryko schrieb:


> eigentlich ist die instanz ganz leicht^^
> man braucht nur warten bis die ganzen kleinen mobs an dir vorbei sind (gegen die kämpfen brauch man nich)und dann ab den boss killen.....ich bin mit nem kumpel rein und haben uns nochn scherz erlaubt.....nachdem wir den boss gekillt haben..sind ma schnell vor haben uns in die menge mobs gestellt und entladung eingesetzt...war lustig..wie die alle auf einma auf uns los sindXD war bloß so aus lw..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja, hatte mich eben auch gewundert. Bin reinspaziert und erstmal gedacht "Oh mein Gott", mich dann
den Trashwellen gestellt und natürlich gestorben. Habs dann nochmals probiert und an der Wand entlang
gelaufen. So stand ich immerhin vor dem Boss. Naja, nach nichtmal 2sec lag ich im Staub, obwohl ich
direkt nach dem ersten Treffer einen Heiltrank geschluckt hatte (bin Level 12 Schurke/Level 1 Priester).

Werde es gleichmal mit CD zünden, Heiltrank mit HoT auf Verdacht trinken und nochmals versuchen.

Gruß, Yaza


----------



## Dhogram (29. Juni 2009)

geht viel einfacher...n relativ hohen magier mitnehmen, nach hinten durchrennen wie schon oft genug beschrieben (wand), den boss killen und dann den magier mit heilungen durch n priest und HoTs in die massen lassen ^^

der magier sollte aber schonmal n AoE haben...ich helf dauernd kleineren dabei ^^
bin aber auch was höher...das sind alles one hits und die ini is in 2 sek für mich erledigt ^^


----------



## Centromus (4. Juli 2009)

das is keine ini,das is n witz.ne ini muss länger sein als die höhle der prüfungen.außerdem muss der boss auch n bissl was aushalten,selbst in einer der leichtesten inis darf kein boss rumstehen,der nach ein oder zwei schlägen tot ist.
also im vergleich zur kargen höhle is die höhle der prüfungen keine instanz weil sie einfach den spieler nicht genug herausfordert.jeden falls ist das meine meinung.  ;-)


----------



## juvavumwarrior (16. September 2009)

Am einfachsten gehts wenn du dich als schurke unsichtbar machst und dann zum boss vormarschierst, dann schafft mann das auch schon im alleingang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lewa248 (25. Oktober 2009)

Rauskommen is auch leicht.
Einfach durch die Mobs, die am Eingang stehen durchrennen.
Obwohl ich damals ein Low-Level Mage war hab ichs locker überlebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Is doch einfach!


----------



## Windschreiter (28. Oktober 2009)

Wenn  man jemanden ziehen will kommt man auch gut mit Fegefeuer vom Mage durch, lässt sich ohne Cooldown und bequem im laufen einsetzen.


----------



## diholli (13. November 2009)

Ähm... ich bin als Ritter lvl13 (Priester lvl13 Sekundär) da alleine rein,
zum boss durchgelaufen und erledigt.
Der Mob hat mich einfach ignoriert beim rein und rauslaufen.


----------



## RASSELKOPP (25. Dezember 2009)

OMG so ein Gedünst um die Ini?

Einfach einen Speiler der ein höheres Level hat mit nehm der geht als erstes rein die andern die den Qust haben warten vor dem Portal.
Der ich sag mal Highlevel Spieler geht hinter wo der Boss spawnt da er aber diesen Qust schon fertig hat (Vorraussetztung) spawnt garnix.
Dann teilt er den anderen mie sie solln die Höhle betreten und die Mobs spawn. Nun killt der Highlvl den Boss und mit ein bissel Glück renn nur
ein paar Mobs noch rum da nach dem ableben des Bosses kein neuer Mob mehr nachspawnt.
Warum alles so Kompliziert machen wenn's so Einfacher geht als Mage lvl 30 Fegefeuer alles down sobald der Boss spawnt.
L.G.


----------



## PvE-Hardy (14. Juli 2010)

OMG RAsselkopp verstehst du den sinn des spiels irgendwie net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es ist auf jeden fall net sinn der sache auf alle fragen wie "ich kann XX net töten der is so stark" zu antworten "hol dir nen high der macht dass is doch net schwer" so lernt man nie teamplay.Solltest du je in den high end bereich kommen würde mich dass wundern und dort kämst du net weit weil da giebs keinen "highs" mehr die dir die bosse und inis solo machen
Ich kann nur davon abraten des so zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sucht euch ne grupppe und machts selber,wenn man sich 1-2 mal helfen lässt ok,aber icht für sowas O.o

Mfg
Hardy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

